# Undervolt Laptop Guide - Intel C2D T7500



## Vostro

Guide has been revised and updated


----------



## Suigi

Handy reference! Please note that the IDA and SuperLFM modes are only available on Santa Rosa-based machines (2nd Gen Merom and Penryn). The rest of us have less to use.

I'm surprised you actually increased the voltage on the lower multipliers from the stock settings. If I were you, I'd bounce 6-8x back to the stock setting.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Nice!

Sadly RMClock don't work with Vista x64.


----------



## rcf22

Very useful guide. This will be great to keep lappys cooler and save battery life!


----------



## Suigi

I did underclock my system for a while when I was running XP, but despite running ORTHOS without any problems, it had random freezes. So I went back to stock, and now that I'm on Vista, I don't want to deal with the issues RMClock has with it.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
Very useful guide. This will be great to keep lappys cooler and save battery life!

Thanks! Yea I have yet to have any problems so far and RM Clock hasnt given me any issues so far. It loads and runs properly every time.


----------



## hermit

quick question (and possibly dumb). where do you undervolt the cpu? is it in RM Clock Utility 2.35 itself? because i can't get to the bios on my laptop, at least not by the usual method i use on my main rig (hitting DEL until something happen).

thanks


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermit* 
quick question (and possibly dumb). where do you undervolt the cpu? is it in RM Clock Utility 2.35 itself? because i can't get to the bios on my laptop, at least not by the usual method i use on my main rig (hitting DEL until something happen).

thanks

Yea its in the program itself. It allows you to change the voltage per multiplier. Any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## hermit

is that normal that i see no difference in my temps between default and 1.0v? i'm using coretemp 0.95.4 to read cpu temps


----------



## Vostro

You should see at least a small difference. Are your ambient temps the same as before you underclocked?


----------



## hermit

i have to admit i didn't check my idle temps, but load temps are pretty much the same


----------



## Vostro

The idle should be the same as I dont believe that you can change the voltage for the lowest multiplier. However loads should drop noticibly. I saw roughly a 10* drop on load.


----------



## hermit

well, it looks like it run correctly, and i have the exact same temps as you. stable for 30 minutes

oh well, at least, battery life should be a bit better

my cpu is a t7700 on an Asus G1S


----------



## Vostro

Thats a nice CPU! Yea battery life should increase and as long as your stable all is good. You might want to run Orthos for a good testing. I only ran in for a short amount of time in my tutorial just to show temps but not to actually test stability. However I have run Orthos for 8 hours and was fine.


----------



## Fox_Smash

this seems very nice,will try it on my notebook later(sempron 3500+).


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fox_Smash* 
this seems very nice,will try it on my notebook later(sempron 3500+).

I have actually done a little more testing and got my max volts down to 1.875 totally stable. I will update the guide soon. If you have any questions let me know


----------



## Joki

This dont work on a Celeron M 530? Is it because it dont have speedstep? is there any other way to undervolt a celeron? My batterytime is really bad, like 1 hour..


----------



## Vostro

huh im not sure why it didnt work. Speedstep shouldnt effect is as your only really lowering the voltage of the highest multi so that when the CPU runs at full power its not getting full volts thereby lowering temps.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:

Processors work at a certain voltage. There is also electrical current flowing into the CPU can work.
Processors work at a certain *range of* voltages. Undervolting has nothing to do with current. It has to do with reducing signalling voltaage which in turn reduces power.


----------



## amoney3

I tried this and noticed no difference. I'm running an Asus Lamborghini VX2s with a T7500, 8600m GT (512mb DDR2), 2gigs RAM, and a 200Gb 7200rpm HDD. Also, some of the voltage settings in the screen shots are not available for me; the lowest option is *1.0125v*, any insight?


----------



## SugarySnack

I am not noticing any difference either. Do you have to restart each time you change the voltage?

*Edit* I found my problem. You have to go into the performance on demand section of profiles and hit defaults. This sets it to whatever the voltages on your first page (just when you click on profiles) are. Hope that helps anyone. As soon as I hit apply after going into that dsection I saw a 12 degree load drop.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SugarySnack* 
I am not noticing any difference either. Do you have to restart each time you change the voltage?

*Edit* I found my problem. You have to go into the performance on demand section of profiles and hit defaults. This sets it to whatever the voltages on your first page (just when you click on profiles) are. Hope that helps anyone. As soon as I hit apply after going into that dsection I saw a 12 degree load drop.

Awesome. Sorry for the late reply. Ive been out of town on buisness. If you have anymore problems let me know


----------



## spramos

Hey im new in this forum.
I got a dell vostro 1500 just like yours (GF 8600m gt)
I read the post about geting the normal desktop nVidea driver working in your laptop but i couldnt find the correct inf file.
Can u help me?

thx alot


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spramos* 
Hey im new in this forum.
I got a dell vostro 1500 just like yours (GF 8600m gt)
I read the post about geting the normal desktop nVidea driver working in your laptop but i couldnt find the correct inf file.
Can u help me?

thx alot

Yea mate.Go Here and download the "Driver" and "Modded INF" Once both are downloaded, drop the modded INF into the Driver folder and replace the one alreaady in there. Then just install as normal. Make sure to take all driver install and uninstall steps (Driver cleaner) and all should work well. Note that my link takes you to the newest Nvidia driver and that it is for Vista 32. If you need a different one go through the forums and look for the one you need. Feel free to ask any questions mate!


----------



## MalayZN

Hey Got a few questions.....
so how to do check if the voltage on a certain multipler are stable does it stay on that multipler when you change the voltage or how to do keep it at a certain multipler for testing?
also any ideas on undervolting gpus? like the nvidia 8600gs? or does that not make any difference?
thanks


----------



## Vostro

The mulitplier can stay forced if you tell it to in the program. However you can have it adjust like Speedstep if you want and set the voltage for each multiplier. Also Im not sure about undervolting a GPU. You might be able to flash the bios for the GPU to a lower voltage but Im not sure that will work. Hopefully someone else can chime in on that one.


----------



## MalayZN

ah thanks Vostro so well basicly to be able to test voltage on a certain multiplier you need to look it to that one initially to test it..... so that's why I was asking but that's good to know thanks.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MalayZN* 
ah thanks Vostro so well basicly to be able to test voltage on a certain multiplier you need to look it to that one initially to test it..... so that's why I was asking but that's good to know thanks.

NP. Yea in the program there is different settings. Max Performance locks the highest multi so that the CPU runs at full throttle all the time and all you have to do then is change that multi's voltage or if you want it to have the multi adjustable so that it throttles down when you dont need so much power then there is a setting for that and you can adjust the voltage for each multiplier. After you adjust though its a matter of testing with orthos until you find the lowest stable voltage. Any questions always feel free to ask!


----------



## NuclearCrap

Nice guide. I'll try it with my T9400. Is is possible to up the FSB with RightMark?


----------



## MalayZN

what's the different between orthos and prime 95?


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Nice guide. I'll try it with my T9400. Is is possible to up the FSB with RightMark?


No, there is software that allows you to up the FSB but only certain computers allow for that and my notebooks not one of em...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MalayZN*


what's the different between orthos and prime 95?


I dont believe there is really one. Both are stress tests for the CPU. Either one should be fine but as long as they are tested for what people recommend of 8 hours


----------



## MalayZN

Hey
thanks for all the help from before so I got my laptop P300 lg very nice
it has a T8100 and I have RMClock on it
but so far It won't let me go below .9500V any idea if there is away to go below that or is it because the program isn't detect my cpu properly but not know what exact model it is?


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MalayZN*


Hey 
thanks for all the help from before so I got my laptop P300 lg very nice
it has a T8100 and I have RMClock on it
but so far It won't let me go below .9500V any idea if there is away to go below that or is it because the program isn't detect my cpu properly but not know what exact model it is?


NP, and im not sure why it wont let you go below that. Maybe its the lowest that your CPU is rated for and thats why it wont let you go lower. Im not 100% sure...


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
NP, and im not sure why it wont let you go below that. Maybe its the lowest that your CPU is rated for and thats why it wont let you go lower. Im not 100% sure...

Most likely its the motherboard's BIOS that doesn't allow anything lower.


----------



## MalayZN

well the thing is its not detecting my cpu properly....
gives me unknown values


----------



## hermit

something's wrong. when i run orthos, my temps go up to 97c. is there something i should check other than 'run at startup' ???

they change my mobo a few months back because of the graphic card overheating, so i never run the test since then, but i ran into some overheating trouble while gaming.

please help.


----------



## Vostro

Wow, that is nuts! Is it just the CPU overheating? If so I have read that it is common for notebook CPUs to have gaps in between the heatsink and the chip. If possible try to see if you can get in there and reset the heatsink and apply some good thermal compound.

Even at stock volts the CPU should never get that high.


----------



## hermit

well, i emailed Asus and it's going back to RMA (first time they changed the gpu).

crap, i tweaked vista just the way i like it, now i'm gonna have to start all over again.


----------



## 98uk

Doing it now









Reduced load voltage at 15x multi from 1.2375v to 1.1875v (and going down!). Passes 1 hour of LinX and reduced temps from 65c load to 57c load so far.


----------



## zubby

Hello thanks for the guide. I managed to get to top temps down by 14 degres celsius(Topped at 70 celsius on stress test). But there is no effect on the lower one its on 47. How did u manage to get it so low. I am using same cpu T7500.


----------



## WarlordOne

But you don't have the same laptop/heatsink/TIM/fan, do you? You don't even know if the ambient is the same. This information is posted as a guideline not to show what your results will be....


----------



## Ovlovian

With my T60p I dropped 20c at load and prolonged my battery life by 45min EASILY. Dropped my Volts to .95 idle and 1.05 at any load. Best laptop tweak by FAR.


----------



## Karlz3r

I just got a laptop and shoved off 20C as well. Old guide, but a good guide! Rep+ and thanks!


----------



## vwgti

I get this error when I try to run the program. I tried both the exe and rar download. I have also tried to click run as administrator, still no joy. Any ideas??


----------



## vwgti

I get this error when I try to run the program. I tried both the exe and rar download. I have also tried to click run as administrator, still no joy. Any ideas??


----------



## vwgti

I get this error when I try to run the program. I tried both the exe and rar download. I have also tried to click run as administrator, still no joy. Any ideas??


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwgti*
> 
> I get this error when I try to run the program. I tried both the exe and rar download. I have also tried to click run as administrator, still no joy. Any ideas??


Here. Replace the existing file with the new one.


----------

